# Micromaster 420 - kein Mucks mit Poti



## Stefan_2015 (25 März 2015)

Hallo Forum, 
leider bin ich kein Spezi für FU's, nach  Suche im Forum von zig Beiträgen zum Micromaster habe ich aber nichts  passendes gefunden und mich hier angemeldet. Zu meinem Problem: Ich habe  zwei Micromaster 420 mit zugehörigen Pumpen von einem älteren Projekt  übernommen, die ich wieder aktivieren wollte. Dazu wurde die frühere  Ansteuerung über eine SPS mit Anlogsignal und digitalem Freigabesignal  mit einem Poti ersetzt. Der FU wurde auf Farbikeinstellungen  zurückgesetzt entsprechend der BA und die Motordaten eingetragen, die  jedoch noch vorhanden waren. Die eingegebenen Daten entsprechend der BA  6SE6400-5AA00-0AP0/Ausgabe 10/06 Seite 37 genannten Einstellungen für  die Werksteinstellungen inklusive der dort genannten Zusatzbedingungen.  P0700=2.

Nun mein Problem: Der Motor rührt sich nicht, wenn ich  am Poti drehe, wird kurz eine Frequenz angezeigt, die der Potistellung  entspricht, z.B. max. 50Hz, danach spingt die Anzeige wieder auf Null,  das passiert bei jeder Potibewegung. Auch wenn ich die Freigabe über die  Klemmen 5/8 gemäß der Grundeinstellung aktiviere, passiert nichts, ich  höre nur den Lüfter der SPS. Am Motor messe ich zwischen den Phasen  keine nennenswerte Spannung, der auf 4-20mA skalierte Analogausgang  bleibt bei 4mA. Wie komme ich hier weiter? Kann auch der Motor ein  Problem haben? Beide FU's zeigen das gleiche Verhalten.

Danke & Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Verpolt (25 März 2015)

Bei 4mA auf der Analogausgangskarte ist der Sollwert des FU 0 Hz. (wenn Standard Einstellung verwendet wird)

Kannst den Motor mit einer Tippfrequenz vorwärts bewegen?
Benutzt du Starter oder Drivemonitor?


----------



## Stefan_2015 (25 März 2015)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
Das Analogsignal am  Ausgang wird in der Werkseinstellung offensichtlich von 0-20mA skaliert,  wahrscheinlich passend zu den 0-10V Analogeingängen von vielen SPS, ich  hatte es dann unter Punkt 0778 auf 4mA angepasst. Das Signal reagiert  aber nicht auf die Potiänderungen.
Da ich neu in dem Metier bin - wie  gebe ich die Frequenz im Tippbetrieb vor - P0700=1, dann? Ich könnte  auch erst einmal eine Festfrequenz auswählen P1000..? Zur Bedienung habe  ich nur das BOP zur Verfügung. Ich komme erst Morgen wieder zu dem  Testobjekt, das ist nicht bei mir um die Ecke, daher wollte ich mich gut  vorbereiten.
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (25 März 2015)

Ich bin leider nicht in der Siemens Welt Zuhause. Kenne den Micromaster nur ganz grob da wir eine Handvoll im Einsatz haben. Das von dir beschriebene Verhalten das auf dem Display eine f-Soll zusehen ist die in etwa der Poti-Stellung entspricht und die Anzeige dann zwischen 0Hz und f-Soll Hz hin und her springt, kenne ich von einer Anlage bei uns wenn die Freigabe fehlt. Du schreibst zwar das du ihm eine Freigabe gibst aber kann es sein das hier dein Problem liegt ? Ich würde mal nachsehen ob da wirklich alles richtig ist und auch mal deine Spannung dort nach messen. Und mal prüfen ob der Wirklich Resetet ist. Ggf musst du ihm ja nach Rechts/Links Befehl geben.


----------



## Stefan_2015 (25 März 2015)

Hallo Dr. MirakulixX,
danke für die HInweise, ich werde mal alle Punkte durchgehen, vielleicht fehlt ja die Drehrichtung.


----------



## SoftMachine (25 März 2015)

.
Da gibt es doch die "Getting Started"-Broschüre
und die Inbetriebnahmeanleitung im Handbuch,
die dir sicher bei Beschaltung und der Grund-
Parametrierung weiterhelfen kann.

.


----------



## Stefan_2015 (26 März 2015)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Da gibt es doch die "Getting Started"-Broschüre
> und die Inbetriebnahmeanleitung im Handbuch,
> die dir sicher bei Beschaltung und der Grund-
> ...



Veilen Dank für die Hinweise - nunja, das haben wir genau so gemacht bzw. versucht - alles auf Werksteinstellungen zurück, Motorparameter neu eigeben, Grundparameter prüfen wie Motortyp etc. Beschaltung laut BA für die Werksteinstellungen, etc. Auffällig war, dass nicht alle PArameter zurückgesetzt wurden, beispielsweise die Motorparameter. Wenn ich heute dazu komme, versuche ich es mal mit Festfrequenzvorgabe und messe ein paar Sachen durch.


----------



## weißnix_ (26 März 2015)

Das wechseln der Anzeige zwischen Null und Sollwert heisst: Keine Freigabe. 
Prüf doch mal die internen 24V an Klemme 8/9. Desweiteren ist Parameter 725 interessant (PNP/NPN-Umschaltung der Klemmen).
Prinzipiell  empfielt sich nach einem Werksreset eine Schnellinbetriebnahme (P10=1).  Da werden die wichtigsten Parameter abgefragt.

Für die Parametrierung empfielt sich die MM420 - Parameterliste zur Hand zu haben. Die wesentlichen Parameter für einfache Anwendungen sind in ein paar Minuten durchgeackert. Desweiteren sind in der Liste die Defaults verzeichnet.

Edit: MM420PLIST und MM420OPI  runterladen und einmal Querlesen bevor Du "nicht eben um die Ecke" ohne die wichtigsten Hilfewerkzeuge dastehst. Der MM420 ist eigentlich per BOP gut zu parametrieren.


----------



## Stefan_2015 (27 März 2015)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Das wechseln der Anzeige zwischen Null und Sollwert heisst: Keine Freigabe.
> Prüf doch mal die internen 24V an Klemme 8/9. Desweiteren ist Parameter 725 interessant (PNP/NPN-Umschaltung der Klemmen).
> Prinzipiell  empfielt sich nach einem Werksreset eine Schnellinbetriebnahme (P10=1).  Da werden die wichtigsten Parameter abgefragt.
> 
> ...



Hallo und vielen Dank für die wertvollen Hinweise,

leider kann ich das erst nach Ostern wieder testen, das die Anlage nicht in der Nähe ist und auch einmal Urlaub fällig ist. Ich denke auch, dass es an der Freigabe liegt, die Schnell-IBN habe ich gemacht, die 24V muss ich mal messen, gute Idee. Die Doku/Listen habe ich alle, nur muss ich mir mal die Zeit nehmen, jenseits der Schnell-IBN das mal durchzugehen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Stefan_2015 (29 März 2015)

Hurra, sie lebt! Am Freitag konnte ich fernmündlich noch einmal die Einstellungen durchgehen und - mit Festfrequenzen läuft die Kiste an! Jetzt werde ich nach Ostern mit den vielenen Hinweisen am lebenden Objekt das noch einmal testen, vor allem die interne Spannungversorgung etc., um auch die Poti-Ansteuerung in Gang zu bekommen. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle noch einmal, ich werde die Ergebnisse dann berichten. Stefan


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (29 März 2015)

Da bist dir aber sicher das deine Frequenz welche dein Poti vorgeben sollte in etwa mit der übereinstimmt die Angezeigt wird beim "blinken" ? Ich muss mal nachsehen ob wir noch einen Micromaster rumliegen haben um das mal zu testen.


----------



## Stefan_2015 (8 April 2015)

Hallo Mirakulixx,

die Frequenz stimmt kurz mit der Potistellung  überein, d.h. bei einem Bereich von z.B. 10-50Hz wird dann in der  entsprechenden Potistellung die proportionale Frequenz angezeigt, z.B.  halbe Stellung = 30Hz, links=10Hz, rechts=50 Hz, die Anzeige springt  dann aber sofort wieder auf Null. Es fehlt wohl doch eine Freigabe, ich  werde vielleicht am Freitag dazu kommen, noch einmal die interne  Spannung für die Freigabe zu messen, war mir hier empfohlen worden. Für  mich stellt sich auch die Frage, ob es Parameter in der 4. Ebene gibt,  die ich mit der BOP nicht anzeigen bzw. ändern kann, z.B. die Befehle  P1140-...43 oder P3980 - wie kann man das zurücksetzen? Bislang habe ich  auf Werksteinstellungen laut Handbuch zurückgesetzt und die  Schnellinbetriebnahme durchgeführt, und die Beschaltung für die  Werksteinstellung nach Vorgabe Handbuch mit Poti und Brücke für die  Freigabe Klemmen 5/8 - Potibetrieb war damit erfolglos.


----------



## Stefan_2015 (8 April 2015)

Hallo Weißnix,

es ist kein Wechseln zwischen Null- und Sollwert, sondern nach jeder Potibewegung springt dei Anzeige auf die in etwa erwartete Frequenz, dann wieder sofort auf Null und bleibt Null.


----------



## weißnix_ (8 April 2015)

1. Könnte der Umrichter defekt sein
2.(Glaube jetzt nicht dran) Du schriebest, das Du eine Brücke 5/8 eingelegt hast. Achtung! Nach Netzunterspannung oder Fehler wird automatisch die Freigabe gelöscht. D.H. mit Netz-Ein passiert genau garnichts.
Ich glaube P1210 auf 6 sollte zum Test hierüber Klarheit verschaffen. Achtung- Der Umrichter setzt hier automatisch nach jedem Fehler wieder die Freigabe, wenn die Brücke drin ist.


----------



## weißnix_ (8 April 2015)

Stefan_2015 schrieb:


> Hallo Weißnix,
> 
> es ist kein Wechseln zwischen Null- und Sollwert, sondern nach jeder Potibewegung springt dei Anzeige auf die in etwa erwartete Frequenz, dann wieder sofort auf Null und bleibt Null.



Sehr seltsam - Und was sagen die zwei LED's?

Edit: Blöde Frage . Die sind ja hinterm BOP


----------



## Stefan_2015 (8 April 2015)

Hallo Weißnix,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort - es sind 2 FU's, die das gleiche Verhalten zeigen, mit Festfrequenz funktionieren sie beide, daher denke ich, der Fehler liegt bei mir. Ich habe auch schon überlegt, ob es nicht die Brücke 5/8 ist, eigentlich soll dort ein Schalter hin, ich habe gebrückt, dann eingeschaltet, könnte sein, dass das wirklich der Fehler war, ich muss dann bei P1210 reinschauen, das ist ein interessanter Punkt. Die LEDs leuchteten beide, wie ich es in Erinnerung habe, muss ich aber nochmal drauf achten. Momentan wird die Anlage umgebaut, d.h. ich komme wohl erst Fr zum Testen.


----------



## weißnix_ (8 April 2015)

Schalg mich jetzt nicht wenn es nicht P1210 ist. Aber ein niedriger 1200er auf jeden Fall.
Ist übrigens kein Dauerzustand, weil mit 6 der MM420 jeden Fehler quittiert und einen Restart versucht. Kann bei weiteren Fehlern im stinkenden Motor enden.

Sollte das der Fehler sein - was hast Du bei Festfrequenz anders gemacht? Da sollte das Verhalten das gleiche sein.
Edit: Ich ahne es: Weil mit FF Du "ganz vorsichtig" sein wolltest, hast Du da die Brücke nach Netz-Ein gelegt...


----------

